

404 Simulator - xinumbralis
http://www.404simulator.com/

======
schlarpc
Easter eggs:

If you click 4 links on the side of the Start menu, it gives a BSoD.

If you click the picture of nyan cat 8 times, it opens nyan.cat in the fake
browser.

If you let it sit for 3 minutes, the background turns black and displays "This
copy of Windows is not genuine".

~~~
level
Open Filezilla, doubleclick todo.txt, click on the format menu button.

------
jf
For the cases where you really want to be able to simulate a 404, or any other
HTTP status code, you should use "httpbin":
[http://httpbin.org/status/404](http://httpbin.org/status/404)

------
skykooler
...This is an impressive piece of work, but I'm not sure what the point is?

~~~
TehCorwiz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dada](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dada)

------
Kiro
I'm trying to inspect the source to see how it's done but I can't really find
anything. Just a lot of empty iframes. How do you make something like this?

~~~
robinhouston
The code seems to be here:
[http://www.404simulator.com/js/windows7.js](http://www.404simulator.com/js/windows7.js)

~~~
daveloyall
I find it very interesting that they put a significant amount of work into the
BSOD stuff. There are multiple paths there... The dump can fail, it can
"reboot" and display something that looks like the Windows boot sequence, etc.
Well, I am basing these conclusions on a quick skim of the windows7.js file.

~~~
ybart
BSOD code comes from here
[http://www.rowsdower.org/javascript/bsod.html](http://www.rowsdower.org/javascript/bsod.html)

By the way, the restart procedure copied version is broken, because the DOM is
lacking the restart div.

------
varkson
Back in the day there used to be a lot of flash games like this on Newgrounds.
Clicking through fake OS's is very nostalgic.

------
Aldo_MX
A better name would be Downtime Simulator, I'm amazed at how accurate is their
simulation...

------
lazzlazzlazz
why

~~~
aaronem
why not

